# soy una chica tranquila



## mahaz

Can you plz translate the following into English?

*soy una chica tranquila, me gusta salir de fiesta y estar con mis amigos, leer, escribir, el manga, montar a caballo, correrme las clases si es posible XD...*


----------



## lobodemar

"I´m a calm girl, I like go for fun with my friends, reading, writing, _manga, _riding and not going to school if it´s possible"

Please correct my translation


----------



## Gargoyle

*I would say:*
*I am a calm girl, I like going out and stay with my friends, reading, writing, the manga, riding and not going to school if it´s possible LOL*


----------



## jaytea

> "I´m a *easy* *going* girl, I like go *out and have *fun with my friends, reading, writing, _manga, _riding and *skipping classes *if it´s possible"
> 
> Please correct my translation


 
(Minor corrections..."easy going" is more common, as is "skipping classes".  Though she didn't specifically mention having _fun _with her friends, I think it's a better translation for "estar con amigos", since we don't use "to be with my friends" all that often in English.)


----------



## jaytea

P.S.  What is the manga??


----------



## lobodemar

Esto no tiene traducción? je, je...


----------



## lobodemar

jaytea said:
			
		

> (Minor corrections..."easy going" is more common, as is "skipping classes".  Though she didn't specifically mention having _fun _with her friends, I think it's a better translation for "estar con amigos", since we don't use "to be with my friends" all that often in English.)


Than you JAITEA..It was the word I searched *skipping classes *


----------



## Yuribear

p.p.s..... yeah, what is "el manga"????


----------



## mahaz

Thanks for the translation but I am not clear with 'manga'


----------



## lobodemar

Manga = "japanesse Comic"


----------



## Gargoyle

and "to play truant" ? is the same as skipping classes?


----------



## jaytea

I would understand what you meant if you said "to play truant", but it sounds _extremely_ old-fashioned to me.  I have never heard this term used in speech in the US.  A newer term for this is "to play hooky", but even that is more common of my mother's generation (as in '70's/'80's slang).


----------



## Gargoyle

thanks jaytea. I  am not going to say "play in truant" any more i would not want to be extremely old-fashioned...


----------



## toolmanUF

One could also say "I like to play hookie" for "correrme las clases". (At least here in the states we say that. What about other English speaking countries?)


----------



## jaytea

Now I'm curious.  Do any of you from GB use "to play truant"?  The differences between BE and AE are fascinating.


----------



## toolmanUF

jaytea said:
			
		

> Now I'm curious. Do any of you from GB use "to play truant"? The differences between BE and AE are fascinating.


 
According to Webster's, it doesn't say that "truant" is a British word. However, I never hear it used in the States. Is it common to say in other English speaking countries?


----------



## Gargoyle

i am intrigued...could someone clear up our doubt?


----------



## eironi

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> and "to play truant" ? is the same as skipping classes?


I wouldn't say that "to play truant" is old-fashioned in the UK. If you were reading a newspaper article about the subject, they'd more than likely would use that exact expression (take a look here, for example).
On the other hand, it's unlikely that a kid would use those words. Where I live, we always said "wagging it" . Eg.: I've been wagging it today, I've been wagging classes today, I've been on the wag today, etc, etc, but I'm sure that every region has their own slang term for it.
I think that "skipping classes" is possibly the most universal term.


----------



## Gargoyle

why do they say this term? 
i do not understand the conection between "wagging it" and absent without permission from school
it´s strange...


----------



## eironi

Hola Gargoyle,

I had no idea where it comes from either, but I've done a search on Google and found this!...

(v) play truant (from), as in "wag school" - also wag it, play truant (said to be derived from *waghalter*, a person likely to be hanged!) 
http://ozlip.lexigame.com/ozdictprintable.html

That was actually on a page about words used in Australia(!)...and I thought it was just something from the area where I live in England.


----------



## Gargoyle

Thank you very much for your search!
i have learnt something new today and furthermore, the origin of the word...It is interesting!


----------



## Edwin P.

Well, where I live I've heard a lot that they use "ditch" as to "skip" or "miss" classes without permission of anyone's consent. As someone else said, every region has its own usual usage. Personally, I would get used to the short words for my own good. I mean I'd rather start using the verb "to wag" instead of using "to ditch" or "to skip." In Mexico we'd say, "pintear", "pintearsela uno mismo" y aun no se si es informal o ya esta en diccionarios como palabra concreta o admitida a nuestro lenguaje.


----------



## Edwin P.

eironi said:
			
		

> Hola Gargoyle,
> 
> I had no idea where it comes from either, but I've done a search on Google and found this!...
> 
> (v) play truant (from), as in "wag school" - also wag it, play truant (said to be derived from *waghalter*, a person likely to be hanged!)
> http://ozlip.lexigame.com/ozdictprintable.html
> 
> That was actually on a page about words used in Australia(!)...and I thought it was just something from the area where I live in England.


 
I like the term even if it's slang, but *waghalter*, is a very long word to me so I'd rather say or call someone a *wagger*, is shorter and understading ,too.  Thanks for the support guys so don't break the chain.


----------



## grumpus

Hi all,
on the "skipping class" term I am with Edward P.  In Southern California, we would always say to "ditch" class. (And I did a lot of that!!)
So for example, your friend might tell you

"Hey dude, let ditch this class and goes smoke some buds"

"Playing hookey" sounds like something my mom might have said.
Grumpus


----------



## Vicki

Instead of "skipping classes," "skipping school" gives you a nice alliteration and is just as fun. 

Saludos!
Vicki


----------



## Edwin P.

grumpus said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> on the "skipping class" term I am with Edward P. In Southern California, we would always say to "ditch" class. (And I did a lot of that!!)
> So for example, your friend might tell you
> 
> "Hey dude, let ditch this class and goes smoke some buds"
> 
> "Playing hookey" sounds like something my mom might have said.
> Grumpus


 
Yeah good point. I know it sounds a lil too "popis", "freson" (Spanish) too nice or polite that sounds something like my grandma would say. Oh, by the way, Im Edwin not Edward.


----------



## jacinta

"*Truant*" is the official, formal word used in schools when a student skips class or is habitually late.  The student is considered truant when he has unexcused absences.


----------



## Cracker Jack

jaytea said:
			
		

> I would understand what you meant if you said "to play truant", but it sounds _extremely_ old-fashioned to me. I have never heard this term used in speech in the US. A newer term for this is "to play hooky", but even that is more common of my mother's generation (as in '70's/'80's slang).


 
The word truant is *NEVER OLD FASHIONED*.  This is a formal, technical term. It is a term used to describe deviant behavior in Child Psychology that relates to compliance to learning that is manifest in frequent absences in school or any resistance to academic activity.

It may be a form of rebellion, or outward expression of resentment shown by a child towards his superior.  It has been in use ever since and is still very much in use.  The latest edition of the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Diseases (DSM-V) to be revised between 2006 - 2007 (DSM-IV published in 1994) by the American Psychiatric Association makes mention of truancy as a manifestation of childhood disorder. However, its use is not within the confines of teen-age jargon as in ''playing hooky.''


----------



## grumpus

Edwin P. said:
			
		

> Well, where I live I've heard a lot that they use "ditch" as to "skip" or "miss" classes without permission of anyone's consent. As someone else said, every region has its own usual usage. Personally, I would get used to the short words for my own good. I mean I'd rather start using the verb "to wag" instead of using "to ditch" or "to skip." In Mexico we'd say, "pintear", "pintearsela uno mismo" y aun no se si es informal o ya esta en diccionarios como palabra concreta o admitida a nuestro lenguaje.




Hi Edwin (sorry about the confusion with your name)

Actually, in Mexico, the way they typically say to "ditch" school
is "irse de pinta"
For example,
Ayer, esos gueyes (con dieresis en la u) se fueron de pinta.

Perhaps you're pintear or pintearsela is a regionalism I am not aware of.

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## JB

In the U.S., along with ditch school and skip school, you can also "cut classes."  
I've never heard "wagging", so I assume it's exclusively British (including other commonwealth countries).  

One question:  The subject of this thread is given as "soy una cihca tranquila", but I can't find any post that has to do with it.  It reminds me, however, of the line "Soy un hombre sincero" (of the song Guantanamera).


----------



## Edwin P.

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> In the U.S., along with ditch school and skip school, you can also "cut classes."
> I've never heard "wagging", so I assume it's exclusively British (including other commonwealth countries).
> 
> One question: The subject of this thread is given as "soy una cihca tranquila", but I can't find any post that has to do with it. It reminds me, however, of the line "Soy un hombre sincero" (of the song Guantanamera).


 
Yeah, I think you could say everyone would like to cut classes but that definition sounds a little bit like a teacher or principal would say it. "principal will cut classes for the students, now they will only have 4 classes aday." I mean, "cut classes" sounds as "reduce classes" to me though, but that's only my perspective. I'd say "skip" or "wag" better.


----------



## jaytea

> The word truant is *NEVER OLD FASHIONED*. This is a formal, technical term. It is a term used to describe deviant behavior in Child Psychology that relates to compliance to learning that is manifest in frequent absences in school or any resistance to academic activity.
> 
> It may be a form of rebellion, or outward expression of resentment shown by a child towards his superior. It has been in use ever since and is still very much in use. The latest edition of the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Diseases (DSM-V) to be revised between 2006 - 2007 (DSM-IV published in 1994) by the American Psychiatric Association makes mention of truancy as a manifestation of childhood disorder. However, its use is not within the confines of teen-age jargon as in ''playing hooky.''


 
Thanks for the info.  What I was referring to was the expression "to _play_ truant", which, as far as I know, is not used nearly as often as the term "truant".  Good for clarification, though...I don't want to give anyone the wrong impression about what is old-fashioned and what is just simply a more concise, professional term.


----------



## Cracker Jack

jaytea said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. What I was referring to was the expression "to _play_ truant", which, as far as I know, is not used nearly as often as the term "truant". Good for clarification, though...I don't want to give anyone the wrong impression about what is old-fashioned and what is just simply a more concise, professional term.


 
OK. You're welcome.  Yes you are right, it is indeed used in the professional level.


----------



## mahaz

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> In the U.S., along with ditch school and skip school, you can also "cut classes."
> I've never heard "wagging", so I assume it's exclusively British (including other commonwealth countries).
> 
> One question: The subject of this thread is given as "soy una cihca tranquila", but I can't find any post that has to do with it. It reminds me, however, of the line "Soy un hombre sincero" (of the song Guantanamera).


 
Yes I agree to jbruceismay as I couldnt find any proper translation. Though two of you guyz have tried to translate but it doesnt make sense grammertically...


----------



## sibarita

Chica tranquila también se puede decir: *Quite Female.


*


----------



## Clemx

sibarita said:


> Chica tranquila también se puede decir: *Quite Female.*


Hola. Creo que quieres decir "*Quiet* female", pero "I am a quite female" no sería una buena traducción para "Soy una chica tranquila". Estoy de acuerdo con la sugerencia de "easy going girl". Lo de "I am a calm girl/boy" lo he visto escrito antes por hispanohablantes (que obviamente han intentado traducir "Soy una chica tranquila/Soy un chico tranquilo"), pero en inglés suena raro así.


----------



## riglos

También estoy de acuerdo en que "easy going" es la mejor traducción hasta ahora. ¿Qué opinan de "homely girl"? Como alguien "sencillo". Creo que la palabra "tranquila" retiene algo de esa "sencillez". También creo que una buena opción para "estar con mis amigos" sería "hang around with friends".¿Què opinan?

Mara.-


----------



## Clemx

me





riglos said:


> También estoy de acuerdo en que "easy going" es la mejor traducción hasta ahora. ¿Qué opinan de "homely girl"? Como alguien "sencillo". Creo que la palabra "tranquila" retiene algo de esa "sencillez". También creo que una buena opción para "estar con mis amigos" sería "hang around with friends".¿Què opinan?
> 
> Mara.-


Hola. Yo no usaría "homely girl" para "chica tranquila" porque puede tener una mala connotación.
El diccionario de esta web tiene como su segunda acepción para "homely":

_US_ poco atractivo,-a
*a homely girl,* una chica poco agraciada 

"Hang around with friends" me parece bien, aunque diría que es más común decir "Hang out with friends".

Saludos


----------



## sibarita

sibarita said:


> Chica tranquila también se puede decir: *Quiet Female. *Este término es usado más en England... en USA creo que no tanto.



Tienes toda la razón ! Excribí mal, deseaba poner: *Quiet Female. 
*Gracias por la correción


----------



## Edwin P.

Honestly, this is the first time I read the word "homely" and sounds ok, but I really have no idea about its meaning. Para mi la palabra easy-going me suena como describiendo a una persona sociable o facil de sobrellevar que casi es lo mismo y una chica tranquila lo diria como "a calm girl" porque una chica calmada es una chica tranquila. About "quiet" se ignifica "callada" y "quite" es como decir "so-so" o " mas o menos", "regular", "kind of" dependiendo la oracion. Bueno esa es mi perspectiva. Espero y ayude en algo.


----------



## JB

"Homely" is básicamente sinónimo de "feo", pero un poco más cortés, menos intenso.  Una vez dije a varios compañeros del gimnasio, viendo la televisión en que apareció en ese tiempo Maria Shriver (esposa de Arnold Schwarzenegger, y en ese tiempo reportero de la T.V.) que en mi opinión era bastante fea, algo repugnante.  Me dijo uno de los hombres que no, no es fea.  Entonces yo le sugerí, "OK, how about 'homely'", y, posiblemente para evitar más discusiones, contestó, "OK, maybe homely, but not ugly."


----------

